# bored with ACNL...what do you do to renew your interest?



## frosting (Jun 10, 2014)

i finished all 4 of my character houses, i attained all my dream villagers, i finished my paths and landscaping and building PWPs, finished getting all the emotions for all four characters, all shops are upgraded, i completed the fossil and art collections...and now there's nothing to do. i fish/catch bugs i still need for the museum and do the daily chores (talk to villagers, find money rock, dig up bamboo, etc.) but i'm just...bored. i have been feeling like this for about 3-4 weeks and i only really play every few days to make sure no one moves out. i don't want to reset because i love my town and all of my characters and villagers but i just have nothing to do. i figured i could re-landscape but i don't like my town map anymore (again, i don't want to reset). i decided to start breeding and to start hoarding landscaping stuff so i can open a TBT shop but trading has become such a chore that i stopped hoarding and have yet to plan out the shop. breeding is not enough work, especially when i only have the beach to breed in because everything else is covered in paths/flowers/etc. 

i want to buy a new game but i don't know if it will change how i feel about playing.

i even started a tumblr blog but have yet to post because i have no motivation to play. 

what do you do to renew interest in your game? again, i don't want to reset but i can't justify buying a new game just yet.


----------



## juicyness (Jun 10, 2014)

Instead of resetting (which I always found ridiculously tempting? No matter how much I loved my town... I always sat there like.. wellllllll....) I bought a second copy, and I found that my interest has not waned at all since.

My second copy, which I intended to be a cycling town/restarting town has actually grown to become my second-main town, with it's own dreamies, PWP structures, overall design, etc and ... another 3 houses to fully pay off and interior design.

TBH two towns each with 3 players to keep up with keeps me EXTREMELY busy. I think about getting a third town to be able to really do with it what I intended to do with my second town (cycling/resetting) but then I think I just wouldn't have the time.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

things to do - 

1.) Play something else for a while. You don't want to force yourself to keep doing something you're not really enjoying. 
2.) If you have any friends that play, play with them. I find that having a visitor makes things start feeling awesome again. 

I know you love it, but you gotta give yourself some leeway in backing off. It's not a bad thing. It's practically what the Beautiful Town ordinance is for.


----------



## CuriCurry (Jun 10, 2014)

I went ahead and bought a second copy. Gave myself a few goals as far as layout and villagers.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 10, 2014)

I just fiddle in my other games when I get bored, always at least try to make sure I get on once a day so no villagers leave=) I think a second copy sounds great, new map, new goals and a new way to plan your town^_^


----------



## LyricalLALA (Jun 10, 2014)

I took a break for a while when I got bored...and then I did end up resetting and I regret it sometimes, but not always. I hadn't put that much time into it anyways, and I like my towns layout even better than before.


----------



## HeyPatience (Jun 10, 2014)

I take breaks every so often where I will check up on my town everyday but I wont play as long as I usually do. Ill dedicate my time to playing something else for the time being. I find myself going back and forth between ACNL and Pokemon X, and Omega Sapphire will be added to the list when that comes out


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 10, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> I take breaks every so often where I will check up on my town everyday but I wont play as long as I usually do. Ill dedicate my time to playing something else for the time being. I find myself going back and forth between ACNL and Pokemon X, and Omega Sapphire will be added to the list when that comes out



I'm basically the same as the above though I've started playing New Leaf a lot more now that I've got all my dreamies and can start working on my town. Once I finish it I can see myself not playing it as much and playing other games a lot more though I would go on everyday to check it and what not.

As for suggestions if you don't want another copy maybe set up some new goals. You could try change up your paths for example or adjust the PWPs. If there's a house your not happy with remodel it. Try and make some friends who play and maybe ask them whether they'd like help in their town. So you could breed flowers for them and help them build their town up. Give suggestions to them such as where a PWP would look nice. Play around together maybe make up your own events for certain days.

When I was younger I played Wild World with my older brother. We were too young to really think about prettying up our towns or even keeping villagers around but I never got bored of the game since we had each other. Even doing simple chores like harvesting fruit was fun together and we usually made a game out of it (put all money in bank then sell as much fruit as you can, whoever has most money at end wins and gets a prize). Having someone to play the game with can make a huge difference! You just need to think up new ways to enjoy the game, maybe take a break from it for a while.

If all fails and you still find it boring I'd go buy another copy. If possible get it from someone they have like a week return policy so you can see whether you like it and if not return the game. (Or sell it on eBay, whatever floats your boat)


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 10, 2014)

When I'm bored with ac, I just play other games. It's cool to play something else in a while, especially when I have played a lot of ac, it's nice to try other games as well. 
After getting a second copy I've had a lot of stuff to do with both of my towns ^^


----------



## Saphy (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, I'm trying to get all the villagers I want through the campsite/random move ins so that keeps it fresh. I might cave for Fauna though. I also took a three month break over the winter and that really helped as well.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you have all the badges? Have you completed the catalog? I like the idea of getting a second copy of the game. There are so many neat ways to decorate the houses that I don't think even think two towns would be enough to satisfy me.  I think it would be fun to have a goal of having every villager move through your town. Don't force it. Just see what/who you get. And like others said, play other things. It's a game. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't get dream villagers. Play it more relaxed and random, and take what comes - a new style of playing may interest you


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2014)

If you play a game too much you're going to get tired of it. just take a break, only check every few days for your villagers and once you have accumulated things to do after like a week of barely playing you'll have more to do. maybe get your catalogs completely filled or get all the badges idk.

but if you have money for a 2nd copy i think it'd give you a lot to do, you could make a themed town and get different dream villagers and maybe have a goal of collecting all their pictures! 

also tbh acnl is way more fun when you play with others. find some new people to play with and goof off  it'll keep you more interested in the game


----------



## Lassy (Jun 10, 2014)

Take a break. 

Play other games. One day you'll eventually will want to play again


----------



## frosting (Jun 10, 2014)

thanks for the input guys! i will likely buy a new copy next week then since i just don't have the heart to destroy all my paths.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 10, 2014)

I think that a good way to avoid being bored is limiting how much time you spend playing the game. Play just half an hour or 1 hour every day and you'll still have plenty to do the next day if you're doing daily tasks (smashing the breakable rock, watering flowers, etc.). Then you can focus on things like cataloguing items (which should keep you doing other tasks to have money to buy them) and completing your bug and fish collections. You can also collect other stuff, too, for example, I like to collect gyroids and I'm planning on making a museum room for them. You can try to collect all the tunes. There's just a lot to do, as long as you aren't playing for hours every day and end up being bored.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2014)

Definitely play something else for a bit. 

Eventually you'll gain interest in New Leaf again. But be warned, it'll come randomly and soon you'll be able to keep playing for days and days nonstop! XD


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Jun 10, 2014)

Take a break.

Get a second copy.

Stop doing the daily chores. Really. I just left my town with no tree shaking, no money rock hitting and left all of the gyroids and fossils still buried. Shrugs. I used to do those things every single day and it started feeling like chore. So I stopped doing it. Now I only do it when I feel like it and I don't always do ALL of those things. 

In one town I am collecting gyroids and putting them in the museum room. 

In the other town I am trying to catch a catfish. 

I only play for 30 minutes or maybe an hour now. Sometimes I only play 20 minutes. 

Once I am fine letting a few of my villagers go I will take a break of longer than a day or two. But right now Curly, Moe, Walt and Gabi are staying. I let other villagers come and go all the time, but I just love those four. There's a blue chicken in my other town, Ken, I really like him, too. 

There really is a lot to do in AC. Lots of small goals you can set and things you can change up. 

Hope you enjoy your second copy. I have loved having a second copy.


----------



## Rose (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe you're done for now. No harm in that!

Buying another copy is always a possibility, if it interests you. If the idea of a brand new map, new goals, new villagers and new Animal Crossing responsibility doesn't appeal to you, you most likely just satiated your cravings for the game right now. I bought two copies to expand my horizons and get the very most out of the game. If it feels like a chore, I wouldn't even try and force it.

Every once in a while, I'll feel this way for a little bit, and then the craving for some quiet time with the Animal Crossing soundtrack and some beetle-hunting just sounds right to me. I agree that stopping daily chores might help. Just do whatever you want. TT if you feel like it, it's your little world there and you're free to take breaks whenever you feel like it.

If you want to be sure a villager doesn't move while you're on break, what I do is I check my "last played" time for New Leaf in the activity log. Before I load up my file again, once I get around to wanting to play some more, I time travel to the last date I played the game and everything is as it should be. No weeds, no departed villagers, no pressure to keep playing.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's what renews my interest in the game:

1. new move--in and befriending them
2. playing another game--I actually start to miss my villagers and then I want to come back and talk to them c:
3. bossing the villagers around and trying to control what they wear and how they design their house. (This one requires a LOT of time and resetting, which might not be how others play, but honestly it's fun for me)
4. the badges--I'm still really annoyed about the streetpass one, which has driven me to going to streetpass events in my town, which has actually been kind of fun, so I'm not complaining XD


----------

